# How frustrating...



## johno283 (Jul 4, 2006)

It's summer.. It's hot.. It's DAMN hot.! The Air conditioning in the jap import 350z 2001 isn't working so I stick my head under the bonnet to have a butchers... What do i see? well, the engine looks gorgeous but where the F*$& is the air con unit in these cars? anyone else found it yet coz i'm stumped...
Ive had a good read of the owners manual but all it suggests is that you take it to Nissan. Great, but they're miles away and i'm working like a bastard as it is.
Anyone got any pointers for this? for all i know there's no fuse but all the signs are in Japanese..
Talking of while im here. has got the Jap Nav System in it.. Anyone know how i can beat the system (and nissan coz they want 1500 quid for a new one) and download an english operating system from somewhere? there has to be a way somehow. they all use the same sattelites.

Cheers peeps..

Johno

P.S 300Bhp go-kart. these things are awesome!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

are you sure you're 350z isn't a 2001 but a 2003+?

the a/c compressor is on the right side (when looking at the front of the car) towards the front side of the motor. Might just need some freon added. I'd have a shop look at it, it's not something you should be checking yourself.


----------



## johno283 (Jul 4, 2006)

Soz. Is a 2002 not a 2001, bit of a typo. reason it's earlier than others is coz the japs kept there little secret to themselves for a year before sharing.
Cheers for the reply though on the A/C. Reason i wanted to have a look myself is a guy i work with has a Mitsi 3000GT import and said there should be a small window into the canister to see roughly how much gas is in there...
Talking of, do you know roughly what the expiry is on the gas? Although its a 2002, it's only got 10000miles on the clock as the japs dont do too many miles. Is there a life expectancy of a tank of gas?

Cheers

Johno


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it can't be a 2002 either, mate, because the Z wasn't sold as anything but a 2003+ model year vehicle. There's no window to any canister. You've got to remember, the 3000GT is a dinosaur compared to vehicles of today.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

johno283 said:


> jap import


Correct abbreviation for Japanese import is Jp. please use it? 
Japanese people including myself find that term very offensive.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jap


----------



## johno283 (Jul 4, 2006)

sorry, certainly no offense meant..
I'd never considered it offensive to be called a Brit..


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

johno283 said:


> sorry, certainly no offense meant..
> I'd never considered it offensive to be called a Brit..


That is because your not Japanese. 

As for your question, you might want the check out the the Air condition fuse and fusible link?


----------

